# Semolina vs Cream of Wheat



## petra (Jun 11, 2006)

Hello again,

I have yet another perplexing question. I hope someone here has the definitive answer.

My question is: what's the difference between *semolina* and *cream of wheat*?

From what I understand they are both derived from wheat. I've checked the web and some sites say they're the same. That can't be because I have samples of each and the cream of wheat (long cooking type) is white with beige specks and the semolina is yellow. The uncooked texture seems to be similar however . 
How are they processed? Is one more nutritious than the other? :look:

Any and all answers are appreciated!
Petra


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

This might help:

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Semolina is coarsely ground grain, usually wheat, with particles mostly between 0.25 and 0.75 mm in diameter. The same milling grade is sometimes called farina, or grits if made from maize. It refers to two very different products: semolina for porridge is usually steel-cut soft common wheat whereas "durum semolina" used for pasta or gnocchi is coarsely ground from either durum wheat or other hard wheat, usually the latter because it costs less to grow.

Non-durum semolina porridge or farina has come to be known in the United States by the trade name Cream of Wheat.

They are the same basically just depends on where you are.

Rgds Rook


----------



## petra (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes, that clears up the confusion nicely. 
Wikipedia, of course, I shud have known they would have the answer - I didn't think to check there. 

Thanks Rook!  
Petra


----------



## moop (Feb 13, 2014)

Wait a minute! If Do they TASTE the same?

They don´t sell Cream of Wheat in Germany and I can´t order Al Farina anywhere but I found Semolina at the asian shop.

Does it taste the same? If so that would be great./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

@Moop , you DO realize that the last post was in October 2006, right?


----------



## alex01 (Feb 14, 2014)

Moop,

Well that was an old thread(!) but no harm done. There's always room for a new question. In Germany semolina is called Grieß (the ß Sounds like ss, so the word sounds like grease in English, just pronounced with the r more in the back of the throat). At every German grocery store you can find Hartweizengrieß ("Hard wheat semolina")and right next to it, Weichweizengrieß ("soft wheat semolina"). The Germans use the Weichweizengrieß for deserts but I wonder if, according cake rookie's definition, the weichweizengrieß is, or could be used like cream of wheat.


----------



## dashbery (Aug 13, 2014)

No they do not taste the same, I make farina (Griesbrei)  and then put Himbeer saft on top. This is how we eat it in Germany.

I tried to use Semolina-it does not taste right.

I would suggest to go on line and order it on-line

Good luck


----------



## sweet-lips (Jun 24, 2017)

I don't think they taste the same and I don't think they are the same semolina you have to make with milk semolina porridge you can make with water


----------

